# Sinn 104 vs Omega Seamaster Pro-Owners Please Help



## 4MILESRN (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello guys. I am seriously considering a Sinn 104 ST Sa I, and am curious how it wears compared to an Omega SMP 42m. I have owned the Omega and found the weight with the small pointed crown uncomfortable. I love the look of the 104, and am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks for your help. 
Aaron


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Here are my observations after owning two Sinn 104s and a couple SMPs. Firstly, they both wear very similarly. If you had issues with the SMP crown, it'll be the same for the Sinn if not worse. The Sinn would be slightly lighter I believe.

The advantages of the Sinn IMO are the versatility with straps, simpler aesthetics, bidirectional bezel, and day date function. These are completely subjective so others could and would disagree.

Otherwise I find the build quality of the Seamasters to be superior and the curved lugs are fantastic. The Sinn has really nice sharp and edgy lugs but it's all polished - I would've preferred some brushing. Minor gripes I had were the AR coating on the outside of the crystal scratching easily making the crystal look scratched, bezel lume pip falling out (I'm not the only one this happened too), and some misalignment of the bezel (again something that wasn't unique to mine).

However, the Sinn is a fantastic watch for the price and you can't go wrong with it. If your criteria is specifically the "crown not digging into your wrist" it won't be the best option, but definitely worth seeing it in person and trying it on yourself.

Here is my old 104. As you can see if you look carefully, the crown left some marks on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

I never owned the Omega but I do have the 104 (Index) on h-link bracelet and love it. The angled lugs make for a really nice fit that hugs the wrist well and feels very comfortable. The crown doesn't bother me but might bother some I guess, although it's nowhere near as bothersome as some watches with large diamond crowns or oversized ones like the Marathon divers. Having said that, Omega is Omega...so either way both great choices


----------



## 4MILESRN (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you both for your insight. I remember the same dry mark on the back of my hand while wearing the SMP. 104 still looking good.


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

I would go with the Sinn. I just think the quality based on the Sinns I own vs all of the other big name watches I have owned in the past, Sinn is as good or better at a significant savings. They are special timepieces and you will be proud to own the 104. Looking at one myself to add to the growing Sinn collection! It is a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Go for the ezm3 or 3F no more crown dig.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Me i just wear my watches on my right wrist ever since so no crown digging through.
I am a week old owner of a 103 and it a very solid watch. Am not a chrono guy but this one is growing on me. And now searching for an Arktis.
This is from 2 days back









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## senorgreg (Jul 19, 2010)

Having owned both, I think they are both great watches. What I would point you to is that many people will sport an Omega. There are far fewer folks out there sporting a Sinn. For me I like that, as I'm often asked about my watch whenever I'm wearing a Sinn, and this rarely happens when I'm wearing my Omegas...unless it's the "Great White" Seamaster. That one gets TONS of looks and questions. So, both are great watches, but I like that not many folks have the Sinn, and it gets me far more interest.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Good feedback!

I find myself in the same predicament, having to choose between the same 2 watches.



HarambeeStar said:


> Here are my observations after owning two Sinn 104s and a couple SMPs. Firstly, they both wear very similarly. If you had issues with the SMP crown, it'll be the same for the Sinn if not worse. The Sinn would be slightly lighter I believe.
> 
> The advantages of the Sinn IMO are the versatility with straps, simpler aesthetics, bidirectional bezel, and day date function. These are completely subjective so others could and would disagree.
> 
> ...


----------



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

I own 4 Sinns, have sold 3 Omegas. That doesn't really address your issues but it shows what I think about the brands.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

IMO its difficult to compare these 2 watches. The new SMP's are super nice. The ceramic bezel & dial are stunning. It is a nicer finished watch with more small subtle details. The 104 is great, but its not in the same league. The SMP is also 2x the cost.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a 104, loved the look and design, but sold it because the day and date were not aligned. I don't know if Sinn has addressed this issue in more recent production runs but it did affect my perspective on Sinn watches. I still prefer the look of the 104 to most Omegas but suspect that Omega is superior in overall quality, fit, and finish -- albeit at a higher price.


----------



## G-Miike (Aug 16, 2017)

JohnM said:


> I had a 104, loved the look and design, but sold it because the day and date were not aligned. I don't know if Sinn has addressed this issue in more recent production runs but it did affect my perspective on Sinn watches. I still prefer the look of the 104 to most Omegas but suspect that Omega is superior in overall quality, fit, and finish -- albeit at a higher price.


Could you elaborate on that. Do you mean they were not aligned with each other or other markings on the watch? I'm interested in buying one, I don't think I've noticed anything on the ones I've seen but I wasn't looking for that sort of thing.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

G-Miike said:


> Could you elaborate on that. Do you mean they were not aligned with each other or other markings on the watch? I'm interested in buying one, I don't think I've noticed anything on the ones I've seen but I wasn't looking for that sort of thing.


If true, sounds like a one off or the mechanism was damaged from an improper change? I've seen misaligned quartz day/date, but rare on automatic. I wouldn't let it deter your purchase prowess. Cheers


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

dirtvictim said:


> Go for the ezm3 or 3F no more crown dig.


I agree with this - look for some destro options.

Also, looking at you picture, have you considered adjusting how/where you wear your watch? It looks like the watch is on top of your wrist bone. If you wear the watch a little tight, and slightly behind your wrist bone, you may reduce any problems from the crown digging into your hand.


----------



## G-Miike (Aug 16, 2017)

Vlance said:


> If true, sounds like a one off or the mechanism was damaged from an improper change? I've seen misaligned quartz day/date, but rare on automatic. I wouldn't let it deter your purchase prowess. Cheers










Could this be it? I've noticed the day is a little angled on some of the pics I've seen. I can see how it would bother some but it's not a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I've owned both. Sinn will wear smaller as the L2L is shorter by about 1mm. Also, the 104, though not thick, wears thicker than the SMP by a good margin. The SMP sits against the wrist quite well and the side of the case has a very thin profile. This, to me, also lent to the SMP wearing larger because it gave the illusion of covering more of my wrist since it seemed to
be closer to it, if that makes sense. The Omega finishing is much superior, as is the co-axial movement (assuming you go with a newer variant), but I really liked my 104 and frankly, if I were to do it again, I'd buy the 104 over the SMP. It's less than half the cost new and IMO a much more versatile watch that looks great on bracelet or virtually any strap. I don't think the same can be said for the SMP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

On the day/date alignment, my black 104 had this issue slightly with some days, but it was very minor and many of the day/date watches I've owned (Sinn 103, SKX, etc.) have had this "issue". I tend to think any manufacturer would tell you what is depicted in the pic posted by HarambeeStar is "within spec". It didn't really bother me much, but it might you. I will say alignment is the luck of the draw. The white 104 I had briefly was perfect in this respect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

G-Miike said:


> Could you elaborate on that. Do you mean they were not aligned with each other or other markings on the watch? I'm interested in buying one, I don't think I've noticed anything on the ones I've seen but I wasn't looking for that sort of thing.


G-Miike, this thread is old now -- sorry for the very late reply. The issue with my 104 was that the Day tilted a bit in its window. If I recall, the Date was aligned and centered properly but certain Days did not look entirely straight and aligned. It was a minor issue but enough to bother me. I'd buy another 104 if I knew this issue has been addressed by Sinn and/or Sellita.
John


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

What I'd like to know is who wares their watch that close to their hand. I mean above the wrist bone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

G-Miike said:


> View attachment 12447857
> 
> Could this be it? I've noticed the day is a little angled on some of the pics I've seen. I can see how it would bother some but it's not a dealbreaker for me.


Seeing how this is my picture of my watch, I can confirm that I've never noticed any mis-angled dates/days on my 104. It seems that once upon a time somebody floated the idea that 104s had misaligned days/dates, and it's been repeated so many times that it has now been accepted as reality. Maybe it was a problem in a much older run of 104s, but seems to be an old WISves tale at this point.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Seeing how this is my picture of my watch, I can confirm that I've never noticed any mis-angled dates/days on my 104. It seems that once upon a time somebody floated the idea that 104s had misaligned days/dates, and it's been repeated so many times that it has now been accepted as reality. Maybe it was a problem in a much older run of 104s, but seems to be an old WISves tale at this point.


Still a thing 2 years later, unfortunately. But certainly not enough to turn me off from the 104, though I reckon it's actually a lot more common, just that most don't really notice.


----------

